# Holy Blue Lashes!



## LC (Apr 23, 2010)

as a side note: I'm looking for more mascaras this bright! if you know of any decent ones, please tell me where to find them!!


products used:

eyes:
MAC studio finish concealer NW20 as a base 
MAC shadows:
ricepaper 
honey lust 
woodwinked 
 
for brows: MAC shadow "omega" 
CLARINS waterproof eyeliner in "turqioise" 
CLARINS waterproof mascara in "mint" as my lash primer 
HARD CANDY mascara in "peacock" 
 
skin:
MAC face and body foundation in C2 
MAC hyper real pressed powder in medium 
MAC blush in Raizin 
 
lips:
MAC lipglass pencil "rosebound" 
MAC lipgelee "lil sizzler"


----------



## nunu (Apr 23, 2010)

Love the pop of blue!


----------



## prettysecrets (Apr 23, 2010)

i love it!!!


----------



## retrofox (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW how fun!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW! I like it!


----------



## toxicglitter (Apr 24, 2010)

looks awesome!

but wow! i never thought that the hard candy mascara was that bright!  i wanted to grab a couple of colors a while ago, but was dissapointed with some previous purchases from them.  maybe i will go check them out now.


----------



## mekaboo (Apr 24, 2010)

You are one bad chick!!!


----------



## LC (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxicglitter* 

 
_looks awesome!

but wow! i never thought that the hard candy mascara was that bright!  i wanted to grab a couple of colors a while ago, but was dissapointed with some previous purchases from them.  maybe i will go check them out now._

 
i highly advise not buying them! the ONLY reason it shows up this bright is because I used an amazing teal mascara underneath it as a base. The hard candy blue mascara by itself went on like water and had no pigment...yuck!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Apr 24, 2010)

How different!!!! Wow!


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baci* 

 
_i highly advise not buying them! the ONLY reason it shows up this bright is because I used an amazing teal mascara underneath it as a base. The hard candy blue mascara by itself went on like water and had no pigment...yuck!_

 
Awww that sucks... Glad to find out before wasting money! Are any of you gals familiar with the NYX colored mascaras?

Pixiwoo (Sam) did a review on her youtube channel about the EL colored mascaras. Holy hell those were gorgeous!!! Too bad that they were LE and quite expensive.


----------



## claralikesguts (Apr 24, 2010)

looks amazing! only you could pull this off


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 24, 2010)

wow i love it!!!!


----------



## Sevy (Apr 24, 2010)

That looks awesome!

and I must say, your skin is GORGEOUS


----------



## n_c (Apr 24, 2010)

I like it, very cool.


----------



## fintia (Apr 24, 2010)

super!


----------



## GlamBrunette (Apr 24, 2010)

very pretty! i used to love a bright blue mascara by caboodles lol! i wonder if they still sell it now.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Apr 24, 2010)

Amazing! This is not something just anyone could pull off - but you do it perfectly!


----------



## peachsuns (Apr 24, 2010)

lovely!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Apr 24, 2010)

very different!


----------



## xbuttonsx (Apr 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamBrunette* 

 
_very pretty! i used to love a bright blue mascara by caboodles lol! i wonder if they still sell it now._

 
That was my staple mascara in high school!! Amazing color!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, this is bright, but looks great with the lips!


----------



## BellaGemma (Apr 25, 2010)

beautiful! and the shadows complement the blue perfectly! I love it! u have really pretty skin too <3


----------



## michieme (Apr 25, 2010)

Very different, wish I could pull it off as well as you


----------



## thekatalyst (Apr 25, 2010)

I really dig this. I'd like to try something like this with maybe some black liner on the top lid just to soften the look. either way, diggggg.


----------



## iShadow (Apr 26, 2010)

your eyes look so awesome, i love your fotds!! this reminds me of like... a waternymph or something. very cool!


----------



## pebblesbuddy (Apr 26, 2010)

I love the blue color soo much and that you kept everything else neutral. Beautiful


----------



## DaniCakes (Apr 29, 2010)

I like it a lot.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 29, 2010)

Very very cool


----------

